
The Tiny Transforming Apartment That Packs Eight Rooms into 350 Square Feet - digitalmud
http://vimeo.com/55389782
======
davidroberts
Lot of good ideas, but the implementation looks kind of cold and sterile to
me. It wouldn't be very comfortable to live alone in.

------
OafTobark
Another article released a week ago claims this was 420 sq feet...

